# need help testing new port



## swills@ (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm trying to port a package called Arista, available here:

http://www.programmer-art.org/projects/arista-transcoder

and would like to get some testing in on the port before I submit it. If anyone would like to, please get the port at:

http://steve.mouf.net/arista_port.tar.gz

and try it out, convert some videos, try out different profiles, etc. If you find problems, please let me know.

I already know of a few problems that I'm not sure how to solve:

1. AC3 audio causes an error:


```
No accelerated IMDCT transform found
```

2. The icon for the program doesn't show up properly in the menu, although there is a .svg icon. I need to edit the .desktop file, but I'm not sure of the proper location for the .svg file. 

Any testing or advice on known issues would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## swills@ (Jan 2, 2010)

Port was eventually committed, in case anyone ever digs this thread up...


----------

